# Voucher for Sky Plus upgrade



## JOHNWALSH222 (12 Jan 2010)

Hi

Does anybody have a voucher for a Skyplus upgrade. I am trying to upgrade at present but they are trying to charge me €209 which the salesman said was very good value. I believe there is a referral scheme in place whereby if you recommend a new customer you recieve a free upgrade excluding the installation fee.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

John


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

If you're upgrading (i.e already a Sky customer), then you're not a new customer, so I don't think a referral can apply in this case.  You could threaten to cancel your subscription to see if it'll bring the price down a bit!


----------



## deelrover (15 Jan 2010)

I was quoted the same cost this week to upgrade  to sky plus. Asked them to disconnect me then so I could get choras. Fella said he needed to talk to his supervisor, came back in 10 secs to say I would get it for free but needed to sign a 12 month contract .


----------

